
Ubuntu Touch OTA-12 Release - reddotX
https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-ota-12-release-276
======
Jonnax
Interesting stuff. So they're using Mir and it's still in development.

So I think it was like 2013 when the whole "Mir scandal" happened. Like people
getting up in arms, Intel refusing to carry their patches etc etc.

What was the use case that Mir satisfied? Was it allowing the use of Android
GPU drivers?

But also what was the hate all about? Wayland years later hasn't replaced X
fully.

Is it a Red Hat > Canonical thing?

Like I had a look at how netplan worked and really liked it especially how it
has autorollback of network config.

But I looked online and the only opinion I saw was akin to "Canonical yet
again tries to reinvent the wheel"

